# Despondent over my rating



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

I know it's not supposed to matter, but my first week I got all 5s. I was trying for one of their promos, and my first 10 days ended today. I think I'm supposed to keep a 4.8 rating, but it slipped to 4.78 this morning. It's been steadily downhill since last weekend. Today it fell again to 4.68. I'm pulling my hair out. I've got water, I don't make wrong turns. I try to improve the route the GPS gives me (which frequently tells me to go out of my way) I communicate with my customer to find out what they want. My car is detailed and clean. I have a power cord. Maybe I'm paranoid, but I feel like Uber has it in for me and is screwing up my rating on purpose so I can't get my guarantee. How else to explain the stellar first week and the steady precipitous drop afterward?

Yesterday I drove a guy 20 miles and Uber charged him over 40 bucks. I saw 1.25x surge, but Uber insists it was 1.75x. Could it be he punished me for the excessive charge?

The upshot is, the falling rating means I'm getting more 4s than 5s now and I haven't a clue why.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Don't worry about it, my first 2 weeks my rating fell to 4.31. Now I'm at 218 rides with a 4.95. I don't give out any freebie's. I just talk if the rider wants to talk or shut up when I sense they dont want to talk.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Ratings suck. 

#1 complaint, city knowledge

#2 chatty driver


read through the forum for more tips on improving ratings.... lots of good info here.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

I wouldn't worry until a warning email comes through, just be yourself in the meantime.

It looks like the surge pricing takes a while to update on your app and the riders app. I once got paid more than expected, where there was a surge but didn't register and update on my drivers app quick enough.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

The thing is, I don't get chatty with people that dont seem to be chatty. But I know that if I'm with a chatty cab driver, I don't mind. Even if I don't want to talk, I don't hold it against them. What's wrong with people nowadays?

I discovered the last person who gave me a bad rating, most likely a 3. I remember the ride, and the person, who herself had the worst rating I'd seen, something like a 4.3. She rode half a mile downtown to a mall in the middle of the day, a nouveau riche type. Nothing happened, the ride was short and straightforward. I didn't talk. I have no idea why she thought I deserved a low rating. I find it funny she had such a low rating I considered cancelling the ride. My rating fell from 5 to 4.5 with her out of a field of up to 13 riders.


----------



## blasf22x (Aug 14, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> I know it's not supposed to matter, but my first week I got all 5s. I was trying for one of their promos, and my first 10 days ended today. I think I'm supposed to keep a 4.8 rating, but it slipped to 4.78 this morning. It's been steadily downhill since last weekend. Today it fell again to 4.68. I'm pulling my hair out. I've got water, I don't make wrong turns. I try to improve the route the GPS gives me (which frequently tells me to go out of my way) I communicate with my customer to find out what they want. My car is detailed and clean. I have a power cord. Maybe I'm paranoid, but I feel like Uber has it in for me and is screwing up my rating on purpose so I can't get my guarantee. How else to explain the stellar first week and the steady precipitous drop afterward?
> 
> Yesterday I drove a guy 20 miles and Uber charged him over 40 bucks. I saw 1.25x surge, but Uber insists it was 1.75x. Could it be he punished me for the excessive charge?
> 
> The upshot is, the falling rating means I'm getting more 4s than 5s now and I haven't a clue why.


Dude, you gotta settle down. All you need to do is zip your lips. Forget the water, forget the power cords, forget the candy. Just shut up and drive.

Exceptions are if they ask multiple questions or hop in the front seat and get chatty.

This one adjustment will help your ratings big time.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

I didn't say a word to the person who gave me below a 4. I'm not a dude either.


----------



## 40mpg (Aug 27, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> I didn't say a word to the person who gave me below a 4. I'm not a dude either.


The only sure way to tell If it was her is to see if your rating jumps up after 24 hours. Check it out


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

No, I had a method that let me isolate when my rating changed from a perfect 5, so I know it was her.


----------



## 40mpg (Aug 27, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> No, I had a method that let me isolate when my rating changed from a perfect 5, so I know it was her.


No, you don't.
Do you argue a lot?


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

Suit yourself. The "trick" has been mentioned in this forum before.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> The thing is, I don't get chatty with people that dont seem to be chatty. But I know that if I'm with a chatty cab driver, I don't mind. Even if I don't want to talk, I don't hold it against them. What's wrong with people nowadays?
> 
> I discovered the last person who gave me a bad rating, most likely a 3. I remember the ride, and the person, who herself had the worst rating I'd seen, something like a 4.3. She rode half a mile downtown to a mall in the middle of the day, a nouveau riche type. Nothing happened, the ride was short and straightforward. I didn't talk. I have no idea why she thought I deserved a low rating. I find it funny she had such a low rating I considered cancelling the ride. My rating fell from 5 to 4.5 with her out of a field of up to 13 riders.


Don't stress it, you're not going to please everyone.

Be true to yourself.

Look at all the people that gave you 5*'s

There's always one bad apple.

I got a couple of bad marks last night.

I really don't care.

Some people are so self centered that the only 5* are themselves.

My thing, is I would like the low score in the system mark the customer so I never have to pick them up again.

Would love it,if they needed a ride and all the people that where out there couldn't give the ride because they never gave a good score to anyone.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello Daemoness - I am a Chicago driver too. To be honest, I would echo what everybody else said and I wouldn't sweat the ratings on UberX until you get a warning email. Do you mind if I ask you what time of day/night you drive? That has an impact on the type of clientele and ratings.

Also note that some people don't rate you right away, it might take a day or so for that to show up.

My advise, get better passengers. Seriously, unless it's super slow, I avoid picking up anybody under 4.3. Or if you are concern over your acceptance rating, just accept the request and cancel right away. They can't rate you if you cancel on them.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

40mpg said:


> No, you don't.
> Do you argue a lot?


Daemoness is absolutely right that there is a way to isolate ratings in certain situations.

40mpg: Perhaps you should apologize for being so arrogantly and utterly *wrong*.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Don't worry about it, my first 2 weeks my rating fell to 4.31. Now I'm at 218 rides with a 4.95. I don't give out any freebie's. I just talk if the rider wants to talk or shut up when I sense they dont want to talk.


I'm glad I saw your post. I was just ready to go out and try it again after having 2 depressing (first) nights driving. Only 17 rides *TOTAL* (one night was a Friday!), no money, and my rating fell to 4.38 today. Maybe after a couple of hundred more rides I can be broke with a good rating! If I can't make Uber work for me it won't be for lack of trying. Uber, a little help?


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't look at my ratings until the end of the week. Just don't care. I'm chatty with riders that initiate conversation. If not I just shut up and drive. I'll ask if they want me to use Waze , regular GPS or guide me. I'm under 2000 rides with a 4.83. With Lyft I expect it to be a chatty ride all the time. So I chat away 4.85 after 300 rides.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> I didn't say a word to the person who gave me below a 4. I'm not a dude either.


Maybe you should get an avatar to reflect that. :-D


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm not the one to spread "sunshit" lately, but I followed the advice of a certain I.E. former Taxi driver and learned to watch the customer for signs and S.T.F.U. unless spoken to.

Look for the head down into the phone, for me that is a sign they are happy catching up on instagram, email or porn and wish to be left alone...

If they start asking questions I will answer and chat with a smile on my face... otherwise, welcome them into the car, settle on route to destination and S.T.F.U. and drive safely.

Following the advice on this forum my 365 day dashboard rating has gone up from 4.87 to 4.88, in the last two months. Small baby step in the right direction.


----------



## whoisjohngalt (Sep 4, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Maybe you should get an avatar to reflect that. :-D


Her avatar is currently the international symbol for female. You are a quick one.


----------



## CrematedByMistake (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm just three weeks in and I'm already down to 4.41 after 30 or so trips, no drama, no drunks (I don't think)... I cancellation because the passenger refused to walk out to the drop off area... But other than that all rides seemed cool... It took 13 years for people to realize I'm not an asshole on my regular job and it took three weekends for la folks to realize I might be... Interesting


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hi @Ajay ! Welcome to the forum!
You'll fit in just fine...we are all UberAHoles over here!


----------



## CrematedByMistake (Sep 4, 2014)

Cool... I've been lurking around and trying to be smart with my time and what not... I try not to get too involved with the political sides if things with uber fees and treatment as I deal with that on my main gig but this place has helped me learn the ropes when uber set me free with YouTube training


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Ajay said:


> Cool... I've been lurking around and trying to be smart with my time and what not... I try not to get too involved with the political sides if things with uber fees and treatment as I deal with that on my main gig but this place has helped me learn the ropes when uber set me free with YouTube training


Please get with the program! It's not YouTube training, it's "Industry-leading Driver Safety Education Program."


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

i wonder how well drivers do with any type of handicap or disfigurement,
"that driver was butt ugly, i am going to 1 star his ass".


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

whoisjohngalt said:


> Her avatar is currently the international symbol for female. You are a quick one.


Unfortunately, you are not! That's what is known internationally as *SARCASM*.

Repeat with me - DUH!


----------



## ChitownMark (Jul 24, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> I'm pulling my hair out. I've got water, I don't make wrong turns. I try to improve the route the GPS gives me (which frequently tells me to go out of my way) I communicate with my customer to find out what they want. My car is detailed and clean. I have a power cord. Maybe I'm paranoid


Dude you need to chill out. This job is not that serious and I think you're doing too much.

Uber pays you $0.90 per mile and you can still afford to give out water? After 20% commissiom you are making $0.72 per mile plus you have pay for gas, taxes, and depreciation. I once gave out water thinking I would get more tips but that never worked. Uber tells riders that tip is included so just forget about getting tips from 95% of riders.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Reviving old posts.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Ubers rating is unfair to the drivers. The passengers have the power in that area. 

Very simple if a pax is low rated they will low rate you. If the pickup is in a crappy area you will probably get low rated. There are a million ways to get screwed. Just go out and do the best you can. Uber and the pax can't take that away from you.


----------

